# CPC Seeking Remote Coding Position



## melissa.reed22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Melissa Reed
Certified Professional Coder

Saint Peters, MO 63376
melissa.reed22@yahoo.com - 417-259-6080


Patient-focused Certified Professional Coder, licensed by the American Academy of Professional Coders, skilled at medical billing and coding. Reliable multi-tasker with extensive experience in family practice and orthopedic settings. Enthusiastic worker with excellent people skills and dedicated work ethic. Strong attention to detail and extensive knowledge of medical terminology. Team player with a positive attitude and good communication skills. Medical coder with six years experience in family practice and orthopedic physician documentation and coding. Certified in ICD-9, ICD-10, and CPT4. Familiar with commercial and private insurance carriers.

Desired Job Types:
•	Part-time
•	Flexible Hours
•	Contract

Work Experience

Certified Professional Coder
Advanced Bone and Joint - Saint Peters, MO
September 2015 to Present
Responsibilities: 
•	Coding office visits and surgeries for multiple orthopedic surgeons including a spine surgeon, pain management, and podiatry. 
•	Responsible for verifying complete documentation in medical records, assigning appropriate ICD-10-CM, HCPCS, and CPT-4 codes for office visits, consultations, surgeries, home health, and DME. 
Accomplishments:
•	I am working with our providers and staff to ensure that proper coding guidelines and techniques are maintained at all times. 
Skills Used:
•	Multitasking 
•	Typing
•	Organization
•	Time Management
•	Communication
•	Maintaining a friendly environment



Certified Professional Coder
Orthopedic Associates - St. Louis, MO
December 2014 to September 2015
Responsibilities:
•	Coded superbills from orthopedic, podiatry, and pain management visits as well as surgeries and injections performed at the adjoining surgery center. 
•	Coded for work-comp visits, independent medical exams, and DME disbursement. 
•	Appeal writing.
Accomplishments:
•	I worked with our providers and staff to ensure that proper coding guidelines and techniques were maintained at all times. 
Skills Used:
•	Multitasking 
•	Typing
•	Organization
•	Time Management
•	Communication
•	Maintaining a friendly environment



Medical Coding and Billing
Mountain Grove Medical and Laser Center - Mountain Grove, MO
June 2010 to April 2014
Responsibilities:
•	Recorded and filed patient data and medical records. 
•	Carefully reviewed medical records for accuracy and completion as required by insurance companies. 
•	Strictly followed all federal and state guidelines for release of information. 
•	Examined diagnosis codes for accuracy, completeness, specificity and appropriateness according to services rendered. 
•	Scheduled patient appointments. 
•	Resolved and clarified issues with patient medications and collaborated with local pharmacies. 
•	Accurately entered procedure codes, diagnosis codes and patient information into billing software. 
•	Reviewed diagnostic and procedural terminology for consistency with acceptable medical nomenclature. 
•	Confirmed patient information, collected copays and verified insurance. 
•	Posted charges, payments and adjustments. 
•	Communicated with medical transcriptionists regarding patient medical records.
•	Evaluated the accuracy of provider charges, including dates of service, procedures, level of care, locations, diagnoses, patient identification and provider signature.
Accomplishments:
•	I worked with our providers and staff to ensure that proper coding guidelines and techniques were maintained at all times. 
Skills Used:
•	Multitasking 
•	Typing
•	Organization
•	Time Management
•	Communication
•	Maintaining a friendly environment



Education

Associate of Arts in Business Administration
Concentration in Medical Coding and Billing
American Intercontinental University Online
2010


----------

